# How to squat for huge arms



## Carlos901

i pulled this article from iron trybe, it's an awsom read.... enjoy.

HOW TO SQUAT FOR HUGE ARMS

By Stuart McRobert

Adapted from his best-selling book BRAWN

To build muscle mass, you must increase strength. It's that simple. You will never get huge arms, a monstrous back, a thick chest, or massive legs without lifting heavy weights. I know that probably doesn't come as a revelation to anyone. But despite how obvious it seems, far too many people (and not just beginners) neglect power training and rarely make increasing the weights lifted in each successive workout a priority. You must get strong in the basic mass building exercises to bring about a significant increase in muscle size. One of the biggest mistakes typical bodybuilders make is when they implement specialization routines before they have the right to use them.

It constantly amazes me just how many neophytes (beginners), near neophytes, and other insufficiently developed bodybuilders plunge into single-body part specialization programs in the desperate attempt to build big arms. I don't fault them for wanting big arms, but their approach to getting them is flawed. For the typical bodybuilder who is miles away from squatting 1 ½ times their bodyweight for 20 reps (if you weigh 180 lbs., that means 20 reps with 270 lbs.), an arm specialization program is utterly inappropriate and useless.

The strength and development needed to squat well over 1 ½ times bodyweight for 20 reps will build bigger arms faster then focusing on biceps and triceps training with isolation exercises. Even though squats are primarily a leg exercise, they stress and stimulate the entire body. But more importantly, if you are able to handle heavy weights in the squat, it logically follows that the rest of your body will undoubtedly be proportionally developed. It's a rare case that you would be able to squat 1 ½ times your bodyweight and not have a substantial amount of upper body muscle mass.

This is not to say that you don't need to train arms, and squats alone will cause massive upper body growth. You will still work every body part, but you must focus on squats, deadlifts, and rows-the exercises that develop the legs, hips, and back. Once you master the power movements and are able to handle impressive poundages on those lifts, the strength and muscle you gain will translate into greater weights used in arm, shoulder and chest exercises.

In every gym I've ever visited or trained in, there were countless teenage boys blasting away on routines, dominated by arm exercises, in the attempt to build arms like their idols. In the '70s, they wanted arms like Arnold Schwarzenegger, in the '80s Robby Robinson was a favorite and currently Mr. Olympia, Ronnie Coleman, has set the standard everyone wants to achieve. Unfortunately the 3 aforementioned men as well as most other top bodybuilders have arm development far beyond the reach of the average (or even above average) weight trainer. But arm size can be increased. However, not in the way young trainers, with physiques that don't even have the faintest resemblance to those of bodybuilders are attempting to make progress. Thin arms, connected to narrow shoulders, fixed to shallow chest, joined to frail backs and skinny legs, don't need body part specialization programs. Let's not have skewed priorities. Let's not try to put icing on the cake before the cake has been baked.

Priorities

Trying to stimulate a substantial increase in size in a single body part, without first having the main structures of the body in pretty impressive condition, is to have turned bodybuilding upside-down, inside-out and back to front.

The typical bodybuilder simply isn't going to get much meat on his arms, calves, shoulders, pectorals and neck unless he first builds a considerable amount of muscle around the thighs, hips and back. It simply isn't possible-for the typical drug-free bodybuilder, that is-to add much if any size to the small areas unless the big areas are already becoming substantial.

There's a knock-on (additive) effect from the efforts to add substantial size to the thigh, hip and back structure (closely followed by upper body pushing structure-pecs and delts). The smaller muscle groups, like the biceps, and triceps will progress in size (so long as you don't totally neglect them) pretty much in proportion to the increase in size of the big areas. It's not a case of getting big and strong thighs, hips, back and upper-body pushing structure with everything else staying put. Far from it. As the thigh, hip, back and upper-body pushing structure grows, so does everything else. Work hard on squats and deadlifts, in addition to bench presses, overhead presses and some type of row or pulldown. Then you can add a little isolation work-curls, calf raises and neck work (but not all of this at every workout).

The "Driver"

The key point is that the "engine" that drives the gains in the small areas is the progress being made in the big areas. If you take it easy on the thigh and back you will, generally speaking, have trouble making gains in the other exercises, no matter how hard you work the latter.

All this isn't to say just do squats, deadlifts and upper back work, quite closely followed by some upper-body pressing work. While such a limited program will deliver good gains on these few exercises, with some knock-on effect throughout the body, it's not a year after year program. Very abbreviated routines are great for getting gains moving, and for building a foundation for moderately expanded routines. They are fine to keep returning to on a regular basis. The other training isn't necessary all in the same workout but spread over the week. This will maintain balance throughout the body and capitalize upon the progress made in the thigh, hip and back structure.

Just remember that the thigh, hip and back structure comes first and is the "driver" (closely followed by the upper-body pushing structure) for the other exercises. These other exercises, though important in their own right, are passengers relative to the driving team.

Big Arms

To get big arms, get yourself on a basic program that focuses on the leg, hip and back structure without neglecting the arms themselves. As you improve your squatting ability, for reps and by say 100 pounds, your curling poundage should readily come up by 30 pounds or so if you work hard enough on your curls. This will add size to your biceps. While adding 100 pounds to your squat, you should be able to add 50-70 pounds to your bench press, for reps. This assumes you've put together a sound program and have worked hard on the bench. That will add size to your triceps.

If you're desperate to add a couple of inches to your upper arms you'll need to add 30 pounds or more over your body, unless your arms are way behind the rest of you. Don't start thinking about 17" arms, or even 16" arms so long as your bodyweight is 130, 140, 150, 160, or even 170 pounds. Few people can get big arms without having a big body. You're unlikely to be one of the exceptions.

15 sets of arm flexor exercises, and 15 sets of isolation tricep exercises-with a few squats, deadlifts and bench presses thrown in as an afterthought-will give you a great pump and attack the arms from "all angles". However, it won't make your arms grow much, if at all, unless you're already squatting and benching big poundages, or are drug-assisted or genetically gifted.

As your main structures come along in size and strength (thigh, hip and back structure, and the pressing structure), the directly involved smaller body parts are brought along in size too. How can you bench press or dip impressive poundages without adding a lot of size to your triceps? How can you deadlift the house and row big weights without having the arm flexors-not to mention the shoulders and upper back-to go with those lifts? How can you squat close to 2 times bodyweight, for plenty of reps, without having a lot of muscle all over your body?

The greater the development and strength of the main muscular structures of the body, the greater the size and strength potential of the small areas of the body. Think it through. Suppose you can only squat and deadlift with 200 pounds, and your arms measure about 13". You're unlikely to add any more than half an inch or so on them, no matter how much arm specialization you put in.

However, put some real effort into the squat and deadlift, together with the bench press and a few other major basic movements. Build up the poundages by 50% or more, to the point where you can squat 300 pounds for over 10 reps, and pack on 30 pounds of muscle. Then, unless you have an unusual arm structure, you should be able to get your arms to around 16". If you want 17" arms, plan on having to squat more than a few reps with around 2 times bodyweight, and on adding many more pounds of muscle throughout your body (unless you have a better-than-average growth potential in your upper arms).

All of this arm development would have been achieved without a single concentration curl, without a single pushdown and without a single preacher curl. This lesson in priorities proves that the shortest distance between you and big arms is not a straight line to a curl bar."


----------



## Carnivore

agree to an extent, i can bench 140k, deadlift 150k, squat 140k and my arm strength hasnt gone up one-iota, i could curl 30k before i even started lifting at 120lbs and i can still only curl 30-35k at 190lbs.


----------



## big

Good post dude.

I really rate Stuart McRobert's book "Beyond Brawn".


----------



## Vince Hotwig

Cheers Carlos found that hopefull good for us newbies back to the basics


----------



## hackskii

Well, it does make sense.

I do know some big armed guys with no legs.


----------



## Timmy Smooth

I like it. Good post.


----------



## verve

How come the majority of the articles in this section(ladies) have nothing to do with women at all? Like this one, it's not aimed at women so...

I didn't come in this section for about a year, figured it'd all be about women's things, like the "Training while pregant" thread, which doesn't really apply to me, but it's full of things like this.


----------



## hackskii

Well, I dont know but it is here now:

UK-Muscle Body Building Centre > Training Information > Getting Started

How to squat for huge arms


----------



## particleastro

Carnivore I agree with you there.

Jan, I was 10st 12lbs with little noodly arms that could curl about 40kg on a bar. Was squatting about 80kg and deading about 75kg.

Aug, now am 12st 2lbs (no fat gained) and am squatting 150kg and deading 140kg (although not on the same day). Calf raising over 200kg now, but my arms, well, still long pieces of Ramen hanging from my sides and still curling the same. Bench has also gone from around 60kg to 100kg, and tris are starting to respond slowly. Maybe we should just keep at it, lower-than-average growth potential in arms. My arms are also very long, as illustrated yesterday as the guy on the bench after me had to lower the bar three stops to be able to reach it, and he was 6ft tall as well...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Good post, makes sense!


----------



## fits

I can never make my mind up on routines! soooo many about! i like the idear of this , it does make sense, so i might go back to basics, get big llifts up to a reasonable weight for reps, and just do maybe 1 or two isolation sets for bi's. tri's, calfs, rear delts etc.

Maybe get the big lifts up, and then on the isolation exercises, make sure i use a prgressive resitance, setting a number of reaps to complete and if i dont complete set number, drop the weight next time etc like Regimen x training. I thats why i like RegX it makes sure you progress.

If i was to stick to improving the big compounds what kind of routine would you guys suggest? four day split concentrating on Sqaut one day, then Dead lifts, shoulder press, etc? or do them on same day?


----------



## andyparry123

cheers mate answered some questions for me there!


----------



## crazycal1

excellent book-excellent steal-i do have my own opinions ,but so far brawn has put 20lbs on me in 9 months-its the bollocks


----------



## John

i want to get one of these, brawn or beyond brawn?


----------



## John

brawn or beyond brawn?

sorry for thr double post, but i kept getting a fault page.


----------



## Keyser Soze

Two points of order, here....

1) I don't squat twice my own bodyweight - although I'm not far at 107Kgs - 170Kgs (3x6), BUT I have 17.5" arms;

2) No explanation is ever given as to WHY big thighs/back = big arms. It never has a biological analysis, just some airy, unscientific, amateur stuff like, "Oh, you need a big tree trunk for big tree branches" - well, thanks, my "esteemed colleagues", but this concerns us bodybuilders, and we deserve something a tad more specialist than all this 'common sense' stuff.

How do the Bicep-Boys get huge arms? How come my cousins husband is barely 160Ibs, never touched a barbell, yet has gigantic calves from doing repeated raises at his desk?

KS


----------



## crazycal1

brawn just gives you the basics-beyond brawn contains everything

btw kaiser your arms are 17.5" but your body fat is high so they would be way less at your optimum 15%-my arms are a pathetic 14 and a 1/4",but no fat to pinch whatsoever.


----------



## Keyser Soze

crazycal1 said:


> brawn just gives you the basics-beyond brawn contains everything
> 
> btw kaiser your arms are 17.5" but your body fat is high so they would be way less at your optimum 15%-my arms are a pathetic 14 and a 1/4",but no fat to pinch whatsoever.


Alright mate, thanks for calling me a fat bastard.

Just kidding LOL, I AM a fat sod! But anyway, I just did the 'pinch' test - I can get in inch unflexed, and next to nothing flexed. Make of that what you will!

KS


----------



## crazycal1

vive la difference dude-lol


----------



## hackskii

Well, it cracks me up guys that dont work legs.

Doing squats and dead lifts do in fact raise blood level test levels.

This is a fact.

Can that influence arm size?..........Sure why not for the natural athlete.

I noticed something else too.

I started doing dead lifts about 4 months ago.

After starting these all my lifts started to go up.

Why?

Cant say for sure but I suppose it has to do with CNS or something associated with that or raised blood test levels.

So there might be something to do with it or not.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Carnivore

i still say its flawed, you look at the best 3 looking ppl on here, jimmy, pscarb and cookie and they all isolate their arms,

the article should say squats and deads will take your arms to a level unatainable by just isolation work alone, but to just say you'll get big arms by squatting? nah


----------



## John

well thanks for all your help feckers 

which ones the best ?


----------



## Carlos901

well for who ever it was who neg rep'd me, may i ask why? as it clearly states at the top of the post this wasnt my article? if your gonna go round neg repping people for nothing no body will post any information...



> How do the Bicep-Boys get huge arms? How come my cousins husband is barely 160Ibs, never touched a barbell, yet has gigantic calves from doing repeated raises at his desk?


some people are just geneticly gifted in some areas, i also know a guy who is a rake and has huge calfs, i am also kindly gifted in my biceps wich is a bonus.


----------



## hackskii

Carlos901 said:


> well for who ever it was who neg rep'd me, may i ask why? as it clearly states at the top of the post this wasnt my article? if your gonna go round neg repping people for nothing no body will post any information...
> 
> some people are just geneticly gifted in some areas, i also know a guy who is a rake and has huge calfs, i am also kindly gifted in my biceps wich is a bonus.


Ah Carl, I just gave you some love:love:

Mine are the highest too:smoke:


----------



## Ironman

Im not taking anything away from squats but imo they are not the be and end all of bodybuilding - and to say you cant build a descent phisique without them is b*llocks, plain and simple. I dont squat but I have 18in arms 19.5in neck, 26in thighs, and 49in chest, and descent calfs. Agreed not massive but certainly not bad. Just winds me up when you read things that say if you dont squat you may as well forget about bodybuilding - my ar*se imo.


----------



## John

never squats and he aint a shrinking violet. although he is small  in height Paul.

and i take it im getting no help with the which book to buy, thanks guys.


----------



## Ironman

crazycal1 said:


> brawn just gives you the basics-beyond brawn contains everything


John - I think this crazycal1 answered your question. well kind of.


----------



## Carnivore

John said:


> never squats and he aint a shrinking violet. although he is small  in height Paul.
> 
> and i take it im getting no help with the which book to buy, thanks guys.


lol mate, cant hep you myself but i s'pose i can bump ur post


----------



## John

i believe he said Brawn and Big said Beyond i could be mistaken though.

lol cheers Carni


----------



## crazycal1

brawn and beyond brawn may be more suitable for us ectomorphs-endomorphs tend to have a big torso and legs to start with-squats have made THE difference to me gaining weight-true we`re all different tho-however if youve plateaued and stuck using the same weights week in week out get squatting and start training less frequently and adding 5lb`s to the bar each time-i only train once every 4 days and havent plateaued in 10 months still adding weight to the bar and myself-125kg`s by 20 reps-which isnt massive but then neither am i-i`m hoping for 145kgx20 after this training cycle!with a bit of luck 5lb`s of weight on my bod as well(and yes i started with a bare bar due to back probs)(and obviously my gains will slow down as i get closer to my natural genetic limit)


----------

